# Main-Radweg (Frankfurt - Aschaffenburg) Rennraudtauglich ?



## LTD Team (18. August 2007)

Tach,

ich wollte morgen eine lockere Runde FFM-AB den Main entlang radeln, in die Richtung bin ich mit nem Rad noch nie so weit geradelt, kann man diese Strecke auch mit nem Rennrad beweltigen oder sollte ich doch lieber mit dem MTB fahren ?

Gruß

Almir


----------



## Dr. Faust (18. August 2007)

Schwierige Frage.
Ich finde es geht und fahre da auch ab und an.
Aber ich erwarte von meinem Rennrad auch, dass es einen Bordstein fahrend runter kommt. Bei Paris-Roubaix geht ja auch einiges... Ab und an hat der Asphalt Wellen von Baumwurzeln. Es gibt auch mal ein paar hundert Meter, die nicht asphaltiert sind. Unterm Strich lohnt es sich (meiner Meinung nach) nicht mit dem MTB zu fahren.
Wenn Du Dein RR aber wie auf rohen Eiern durch die Straßen fährst, lass es besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (18. August 2007)

ich würde die strecke aus den von Dr. Faust genannten gründen gerade nicht mit dem RR fahren (wurzelwellen, nicht alles RR-geeigneter untergrund). klar hält das ein RR auch aus.
aber warum denn nicht mit dem MTB? zu trainingszwecken eignet sich die strecke hervorragend für eine GA-MTB-tour. man fährt einfach mit dem MTB bequemer.
außerdem hast Du immer einige hindernisse auf zwei und vier pfoten, auf dauer kannst Du da eh nicht mit hohem speed fahren.
ich fahre da oft mit dem MTB rum, weils einfach klasse zum GA-training ist.

grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

Wenn Du unbedingt Dein Rennrad ausführen willst und unbedingt mal am Main lang, geht das schon mal. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber Mtb oder Crosser ist wirklich die bessere Wahl. Und der morgige Sonntag ist eigentlich gar nix in der Kombination. Wenn RR am Main, dann wenigstens der Samstag.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2007)

Warum gehts du nicht einfach dorthin ...  und machst dich kundig.


----------



## rebell74 (19. August 2007)

Man kann den Weg mit dem RR fahren, aber:

Ab ende OF wird es recht unkomfortabel, bei Mühlheim musst du ein Stück durch den Ort da kein Asphaltbelag. Ab Hainstadt bis Seligenstadt hast du sehr viele Asphaltschäden durch Wurzeln. Die Strecke nach Seligenstadt bis Mainflingen kann man richtig Speed machen, da der Belag recht neu ist, ab Stockstadt wirds dann rchtig Schäbig da nicht geteert, d.h. ab da auf die Sraße ausweichen... bis AB

viel Spa? noch


----------



## Br4in (21. August 2007)

rebell74 schrieb:


> ab Stockstadt wirds dann rchtig Schäbig da nicht geteert, d.h. ab da auf die Sraße ausweichen... bis AB
> 
> viel Spa? noch



Oder auf der anderen Seite fahren (sprich in Mainflingen/Dettingen oder Stockstadt/Mainaschaff über die Brücke) und da weiter. Wobei der Radweg zwischen Mainaschaff und Aschaffenburg auch von Wurzeln befallen ist...

Gruß, Br4in


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. August 2007)

Ist ja ein Mountainbikeforum hier, ne? So ein Rennrad verträgt schon einiges und der Fahrer auch!


----------



## --hobo-- (22. August 2007)

Erkundige dich vorher mal über Google Maps oder fahr zumindest das erste Mal per MTB - aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, da es einige sehr schlechte Strassen/Wege gibt, die ich zumindest mit meinem RR nicht fahren würde. Ich hab es bisher so gemacht, die Wege immer mit einem MTB abzufahren, bevor ich sie mit dem RR fahre. Oder halt mit dem Auto.....


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2007)

Bin schon oft mit dem RR den Mainradweg abgefahren, gerade hier ab Maintal Dörnigheim ist der Weg in nem guten Zustand. Und mal ehrlich, manche Straßen hier im Umkreis sind doch in einem so schlechten Zustand daß es fast keinen Unterschied macht ob ich aufm Mainradweg ein paar Wurzeln mitnehme oder über die Kreisstraßen holpere......

*offtopic*
Bestens geeignet zum GA-Training mit MTB/Crosser ( nicht RR-geeignet ) und landschaftlich viel schöner ist der Nidda-Radweg!  Mein Favorit im Winter.


----------



## Google (22. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Bestens geeignet zum GA-Training mit MTB/Crosser ( nicht RR-geeignet ) und landschaftlich viel schöner ist der Nidda-Radweg!  Mein Favorit im Winter.


Landschaftlich schöner ??? Wirklich net!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (23. August 2007)

sach mal, LTD, biste jetzt am sonntag gefahren oder nicht?
und wenn ja, wie denn nun?

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Adrenalino (24. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Landschaftlich schöner ??? Wirklich net!!



Das find ich aber doch! Muss mal ein paar Fotos machen. Aber, wie so vieles im Leben, alles Ansichtssache.

Wie weit biste denn den schon gefahren?


----------



## LTD Team (27. August 2007)

So,

ich bin dann doch mit dem RR gefahren, klappte eigentlich auch recht gut, allerdings ist mein hinterreifen futsch, bin wohl über einen spitzen Stein gefahren ...

Nächsten Sonntag werde ich aber die Strecke doch mit meinem MTB fahren.


----------

